# New Tournament Mutu Light



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

As most of you know the Mutu Lights were a hott seller for Ownerin 2008. 2009 brings a new addition to the Mutu family, The Tournament mutu light. Itis the same exacthook as the mutu light except it is perfectly non offset andtournament legal. With the new reef fish regs this should be a perfect hook for small to medium sized bottem fish. We will have them in sizes6-6/0. All ofour local tackle dealers should be well stocked with these hooks in 2009.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

By far my favorite circle hook for everything from trout to tuna. I've fished YFT with the 7/0s and used up to 28lbs. of drag without straightening a single one. I plan on stocking them here as well as the original mutu lights.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good to hear. I love those mutu's for just about everything! Thanks for the heads-up.

-Jason


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/14/2009)*I've fished YFT with the 7/0s and used up to 28lbs. of drag without straightening a single one.


Chris Vecsey everyone. A god among men.


----------

